# Bebe 2nd birthday



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

Happy bebe on her way to bishan park.










4bs and mommy waiting for friends to come










finally sammi,coco and kobe arrived.










sammi putting on some weight  










sammi again


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

Xiong Xiong..very cute and fast to get socialise with the rest.










treats time.










shimmering chi sister mimi brought the clothes down.










the ladies look at the clothings.


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

daddy can help me? kobe keeps going underneath me.  



















mario and kobe looking for gold.










what's up sammi?










the 3 hunks.


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

Finally bebe's cake arrived










not 1 but 2! thanks to bee for the other cake. :blush 



















birthday girl gets to taste the cake first.










mmmmmm yummy


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

She just can't stop.










Cutting cake time.



















feast time.










this is a party


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

the cake is too yummy and coco seems like burying her whole face onto the cake and look and what happened. :lolhat: 










pino having her fill of the day.




























Xiong Xiong couldnt stop while bebe is doing her usual food tasting first.


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

now u know why she keep putting on weight.










after food mario as usual was looking for his prey and he found pino :lol: 










and as usual he likes it big.  










a humping chihuahua doing his stunt in mid air.


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

who's runaway bride is this?










it's lili..how cute.










Xiong Xiong with his adidog shirt.



















outside World Apart.


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

How much is that doggy in the window?  



















I think we turn world apart upside down with all the chihuahuas



















Glamourous bonbon


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

Xiong Xiong trying out the outfit too



















Stud of the day bonbon with his cool orange rapper suit.










and Bonbon walking past clarence with his head high..am I cool or what? :lol: 










bowie under the pool table.


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

breath in breath in sammi..i can't buckle the dress. :lol: 



















Handsome Kobe..dont they look like studio shots  



















Do I look like Paris hilton chihuahua?


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

she's all grown up.










too bad I didn't took a good shot for this pic of bebe.










Hear me roar!! actually she was yawning..too tired..it's time to go home.


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

happy birthday bebe ccasion2: 

you always have so many great pics, they all look like very beautiful chis


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Happy B-day Bebe!!!!!!!!!!! Awesome pix like always.


----------



## Jessie (Dec 4, 2005)

Happy birthday Bebe! Looks like you had a great party!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Happy Birthday Bebe! ccasion7: ccasion6: ccasion4: ccasion9: 

Looks like you had a terrific day! Great pictures!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday Bebe!! Looks like everyone had tons of fun!!  

btw, Sammi looks sooooooooo beautiful! What a transformation from when you got her.


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

Happy B-day!! great pix an looks like loads of fun!!


----------



## Demi's Mum (Jan 10, 2006)

OK I have to know...... what is the cake made out of??? they are way too cute for words!!


----------



## LuvmySkippy (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh the clothes, the food, the cuteness!! I'm just blown away by all of them! Happy Birthday, Bebe!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Great pictures; happy bday Bebe!!


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

bebe says thank you to all for the well wishes


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

So Many Cute CHihuahuas :shock: I Love them all wearin different cute clothes !!! I wish my chi wears clothes and I love all of them too bits!!!


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

I would like to know about the cake too. What is it made out of and what kind of store did you get it from?


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

pet bakery..there are meat in the cake so most dogs would love them.


----------

